# Seeking a very special cat!



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi! I thought I would post on here as a first thought, I do have a rescue near me but wanted to tell you why specifically I am looking for a slightly older cat. And I am definitely NOT ready right now (you will see why below)

Some of you may know I have recently adopted a very young kitten who had already been separated from his mum and adopted for 12 hours, they then changed their mind  Newton is a lovely little lad, but as he is so young (vet estimates around 6 weeks now) he hasn't learnt to be a cat, although he can feed, use tray etc. So I am looking for a very special, slightly older cat that can be equally spoiled and adored but is also of a patient temperament with boisterous cats (and gentle children!) I think a very senior cat might find Newton stressful, but otherwise age, sex and looks unimportant  I would rather our new fur baby was up to date with vacs and neutered, but if not if you at least tell me first I can work around this and arrange vets as long as I know. Just to stress I am not ready to adopt right now-I am looking at around 4-5 weeks time as Newton has to be my priority until we get him up to vacs but thought I would put the feelers out now


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Might be good to say in what part of the country you are in.... good luck


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think its a great idea to get another young cat who may be able to teach Newton a few things as he had a bad start. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I think that an older cat might be a bit stressed out by the young kitten. But I hope that you will find the right "partner" for the baby cat


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Personally I would go for a kitten around the same age as Newton, I wouldn't go for any older than a young adolescent, Newton is going to want and _need_ to play and rough house and an adult is not going to take kindly to that.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I would consider perhaps looking for a female cat that has recently raised a litter but is still young enough themselves to want to play......there are plenty of cats in rescues that meet this criteria at the moment. 

This will give both cats the best of both worlds


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Polski said:


> Personally I would go for a kitten around the same age as Newton, I wouldn't go for any older than a young adolescent, Newton is going to want and _need_ to play and rough house and an adult is not going to take kindly to that.


I agree with this ^^^

The new kitten will have learnt quite a bit from it's mother and siblings by the age when he/she can leave mum, so will still be able to guide Newton


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you for the advice  I was thinking maybe a year old-do you think this is too old? I would happily take on a kitten, but I know demand is higher for kittens and older cats are sometimes more difficult to place x im in Manchester I thought it was on my side bar but its not


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I have the perfect cat in my rescue who will be ready to leave at around the time you want one. She is raising kittens at the moment but is really good with them. Sophie is very gentle and loves her cuddles but equally will show a little kitten how to grow up into a lovely cat. We are in Wolverhampton though, not that it's stopped many people travelling to me


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

cheeky pic cats galore? x bless her how many kittens is she raising? Im going to be honest I don't actually know where Wolverhampton is...but im going to look now  (excuse the ignorance, youre talking to a girl who once proclaimed turkey to be in Africa in a game of trivial pursuit  ) x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

kerrypn said:


> cheeky pic cats galore? x bless her how many kittens is she raising? Im going to be honest I don't actually know where Wolverhampton is...but im going to look now  (excuse the ignorance, youre talking to a girl who once proclaimed turkey to be in Africa in a game of trivial pursuit  ) x


i'll get you some photos now. i'll be honest, her photos don't do her justice. She such a gorgeous girl but doesn't like her photograph taken. She had 6 kittens of her own and is raising a kitten that was very poorly too. She spent a week in the vets when she was pregnant and did well to pull through. Wolverhampton is straight down the M6 to the west midlands


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

:001_wub: she is beautiful!!!!!and she deserves to be positively ruined having been such a fantastic mum! I need to talk to DH as we don't have a car atm-it might be a bit far for a taxi! But I may be able to come and see her...especially since she will not be ready for a little while. She is stunning, what a clever girl raising all those kitties!!!


----------



## almost40 (Oct 8, 2012)

I second sophie . I'm adopting two of her kittens in a couple of weeks and she is a fab mum. infact one of the kittens is hers but the other isn't, sophie adopted her along with her own. Sophie is gorgeous, so pretty and has a lovely nature. Very gentle and loving and would make an ideal surrogant mum and teacher. you would love her I know


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

kerrypn said:


> :001_wub: she is beautiful!!!!!and she deserves to be positively ruined having been such a fantastic mum! I need to talk to DH as we don't have a car atm-it might be a bit far for a taxi! But I may be able to come and see her...especially since she will not be ready for a little while. She is stunning, what a clever girl raising all those kitties!!!


If you could get to visit and fell in love with her, i'm sure between the members on here, transport could be organised to get her to you when the time is right x


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

I promise I will give you a definite answer whether I could come and see her cats galore-she is a lovely cat and definitely deserves to be adored and spoilt, I just want to make sure I can practically get to you  I just wish I could move all the Jeremy Kyle rejects out of Manchester and all rescue cats IN. Cats are so much better than people.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

kerrypn said:


> I promise I will give you a definite answer whether I could come and see her cats galore-she is a lovely cat and definitely deserves to be adored and spoilt, I just want to make sure I can practically get to you  I just wish I could move all the Jeremy Kyle rejects out of Manchester and all rescue cats IN. Cats are so much better than people.


I know exactly what you mean


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

cats galore said:


> I have the perfect cat in my rescue who will be ready to leave at around the time you want one. She is raising kittens at the moment but is really good with them. Sophie is very gentle and loves her cuddles but equally will show a little kitten how to grow up into a lovely cat. We are in Wolverhampton though, not that it's stopped many people travelling to me


I've had the pleasure of meeting Sophie twice - firstly when she was heavily pregnant and again on Saturday just gone when she was now looking after her babies. She is A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!!! :001_wub: So sweet, very chatty and a real snuggle-chops.

Anyone who meets her will just totally fall in love with her.

If you met her and felt she was the right baby for you, I'm sure we'll all be able to sort out means of getting her to you. 

.


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww people are so lovely on here  I would never expect anyone to go out of the way for us though, if she is the right baby for us I would go four times as far xx hubby wants to see how Newton gets on at the vets this week (I expect him to be very happy with him) as like me he wants to make sure this little one is OK before adopting another addition ( I think our new baby will need to be centre of attention at first  ) but time is on our side as Sophie is not quite ready yet


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

This is like watching TV, can't wait to see the next episode.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

fingers crossed here for a match made in heaven, i have a tabby babby from catsgalore rescue and believe theres a kinda magic that goes on there :thumbsup:, i had a beautiful dream that i was looking after Sophie a few wks ao but sadly i couldnt have her as im not sure my 3yr old would accept it but i would not hesitate otherwise as she would make a fab mum or big sister to my baby susie , ankhie has turned out to be a great mum so far i tell him so every day


----------

